# I could just BEAT my neighbor!!



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh and what the hell does a greenie need a stud colt for?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. How annoying! 
At least you got the halter off and her horse is safe for the moment...
I would definitely document things. Is your fence the only barrier between her paddock and yours? I would see if you could get another with some distance between the two (Does that make sense?) to prevent any breedings through the fence.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that's just an accident waiting to happen. I hope (for the horse's sake) that it happens to the ADULTS and not the kids or the horses involved. How horrifying and sad. If the horse gets caught up in your fence again, to be safe, I'd call the police and tell them the situation, tell them you need them to come out ASAP b/c your neighbor threatened you to never handle her horses and you need to file a report that the horse was loose. Let her deal with it from there. This way your butt is covered and it's on record that the horse(s) got loose. Hopefully it will also carry a fine/summons from the police or SPCA (as loose horses is not legal of course lol!) and she'll get discouraged and sell them.....

one can hope, right? In the meantime....let's hope she doesn't decide to become a "breeding barn".


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea, I should report it but I do have to live next to them....I will give her some time and call her later and explaine why I did what I did and try to educate her on the potential danger leaving the halters on poses. I'll try to do that first anyway. Oh....unfortunately Montana is open range, so a loose horse is not necessarily against the law. 

Spastic, I only have a smooth wire fence between my pastrue and where this colt is so I have put her in my corral its about 30x25. She will be ok and I will just put her in my upper pasture for now until I find out what they are going to do with this young one. I would say he's about 2 or maybe 3. Super cute, but I cannot risk Millie getting bred.

If they leave the halter and lead on this colt again I am going to take a picture. Maybe at least the livestock inspector will say something to them if they won't listen to me. I mean, I would like to just help but she got so upset that I took them off in the first place. I know she must have something against me. Probably becasue I have turned her dogs in before. Ugh......


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you can get her to listen to any advise, maybe you can give her some tips on how to catch her new horse. 
Hopefully they plan on getting that stud gelded. More advise you can give on how much easier he will be to handle if gelded 
I know its tough to offer advise to people like this, in the long run its to your advantage to educate them if they are willing.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> If you can get her to listen to any advise, maybe you can give her some tips on how to catch her new horse.
> Hopefully they plan on getting that stud gelded. More advise you can give on how much easier he will be to handle if gelded
> I know its tough to offer advise to people like this, in the long run its to your advantage to educate them if they are willing.


 
Yea, that's what I'm thinking. I see that they just left somewhere so I will call her when I see them come home and try to make peace lol.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd be ****ed if someone took halters I had on my horses off also. It its illegal to leave them on in your state report it if you feel the need but don't take them off. to


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

No offense, but taking of the halter was not very smart. Yes, I totally understand why you did that, but... You know your neighbors, so you could expect her to be mad at you. In fact if someone mess with my horses without my permission I'd be very mad so I can understand her feelings too. Especially since she does not realize at all the danger (and she obviously doesn't have any respect of the property line too). 

I do NOT think these people will listen to any advise from you. I hope I'm wrong, but I just have this feeling. And I suspect they will not geld him either (again, I hope I'm wrong  ). What would I do is to put several extra-tall t-posts between the properties and put couple wires to make the fence REALLY high. May be even make them hot to keep the colt off your fence (and your mare). It's ridiculous you have to keep your mare in pen just because of the situation.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

*If your neighbor wont thankyou for saving her horse, I will! the poor thing could have died!!! I have always taught my horses to come to a whistle. Its so easy. Every time I go to feed, I whistle and give a treat. My horses come running to me every time. She needs to know this trick so she does't have to worry about catching her horses*


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Deej said:


> *If your neighbor wont thankyou for saving her horse, I will! the poor thing could have died!!! I have always taught my horses to come to a whistle. Its so easy. Every time I go to feed, I whistle and give a treat. My horses come running to me every time. She needs to know this trick so she does't have to worry about catching her horses*


 
Thank you. She had no rite to be ****ed at me! Her horse was hung up on my fence!!! I walked strait to her house and was going to explaine but she was not home at the time. So the dumb#@$ left the poor thing with a rope halter and lead on while no one was around at all. 

Whoever said they'd be ****ed I understand but we obviously know a little more and have a little more common sense than this woman. You wouldnt catch me leaving a rope halter and lead on any horse ESPECIALLY unattended.

Also no, she won't listen to a word I have to say. If the horse gets hung up again becuase of the halter I will take it off again and hang it on their fence. My getting in a little trouble is better than an injury to that horse or a child because of their ignorance. 

Thanks again


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

county said:


> I'd be ****ed if someone took halters I had on my horses off also. It its illegal to leave them on in your state report it if you feel the need but don't take them off. to


 
It's not illegal, but as far as I am concerned IT SHOULD BE!! Especially with a lead and when there is no one around. I don't care that she is ****ed and I will do it again if he happens to get hung up. I do understand you saying that you would be upset, but you need to realize the situation in this case. If he has that **** halter and lead on tonight again unattended, I am going to call the sheriff for a welfare check, not to mention I still have not seen anyone delivering hay.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your neighbor has every right to be upset with you. Reverse the situation and think of how you would feel if she did something with your horse knowing absolutely nothing about the situation.

A much better approach would of been to let the horse loose and IMMEDIATELY call your neighbor.

I hope you can smooth things out or it will be a long summer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> A much better approach would of been to let the horse loose and IMMEDIATELY call your neighbor.


Ditto! You should free him and personally I'd do it to, but just should of do it in different way. Such people can be very nasty back to you if they think you violated their rights. Good luck on smoothing the situation!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Your neighbor has every right to be upset with you. Reverse the situation and think of how you would feel if she did something with your horse knowing absolutely nothing about the situation.
> 
> A much better approach would of been to let the horse loose and IMMEDIATELY call your neighbor.
> 
> I hope you can smooth things out or it will be a long summer.


 
There would not be a "reverse situation". Common..........you would leave your horse out in pasture with a rope halter and lead on? He was hung up. I IMMEDIATELY went to their door to explaine and also did so when she returned home. They are idiots....end of story and I don't need to know anything about their reason as to "why" they left that crap on him. IT IS NOT SAFE.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Ditto! You should free him and personally I'd do it to, but just should of do it in different way. Such people can be very nasty back to you if they think you violated their rights. Good luck on smoothing the situation!


 
That was my approach. Minus the phone call. I went to their door.....oh and I tried to call and explaine to her last night but she does not have a phone, so I did the best I could with what is available. I'm not the jerk here.......


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> There would not be a "reverse situation".
> 
> They are idiots....end of story and I don't need to know anything about their reason as to "why" they left that crap on him. IT IS NOT SAFE.


So if they see something on your property they feel they should step in and help with - it's ok?

You have your mind made up. It's really sad. You are in a position to help them and in turn make dealing with them easier. Instead you are turning into a narrow minded person.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

mls said:


> So if they see something on your property they feel they should step in and help with - it's ok?
> 
> You have your mind made up. It's really sad. You are in a position to help them and in turn make dealing with them easier. Instead you are turning into a narrow minded person.


 
MLS

If one of my animals needed help (like this one did) I would be thankful if they helped.

I want to help them. I was not the one who would not listen and was being narrow minded. I am not that type of person. I posted this to vent, not to be put down. I am having a hard time seeing where I am the one in this situation who is being railroaded as the jerk when I came across and young animal all wrapped up in a fence and possibly would have choked to death if someone had not found him.

I do agree that I went too far by taking the halter off of the other horse too and will apologize when I get the chance. That was an act out of sure frustration. In the beginning when I went to the door I just wanted to let them know what had happened and let them know the dangers of leaving the halters, especially w/leads on their horses out in pasture without anyone around are. I also wanted to ask if there was anything special they were planning to do with the stud and get a feel for what they knew. Unfortunately, she is the one who judged and would not even listen to what had happened to her horse. 

I know that I may have made myself sound like one of "those" snotty neighbors, but I'm not. Even though I was so frustrated about the whole ordeal at the time, I was only wanting to lend a hand. I'm just disapointed that some of you think that I was completely in the wrong, when it is obvious that they didn't know what dangers leaving the halters and lead on the horse imposes. I don't care if they were using it for some sort of crazy training purpose. I wanted to have the chance to let them know how things could have turned out. I also have an arena and round pen I would have gladly offered for them to use. Anyway, I really am not the one who messed up here other than venting and making myself sound like the A hole : )


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im personally against halters on horses in turn out. However, I'm not going to take a halter off someone elses horse UNLESS they are in danger due to the halter like this one was (Being caught up in a fence). 

I would free the horse, then take the halter over to the woman and explain what happened. Suggest a breakaway halter or something. KT apparently tried to do that but the owner wasn't home. 

Personally, I wouldnt care if anyone was ****ed so long as the horse wasn't caught on my fence. If she continues to turn him out in a halter, fine but I wouldn't just let the horse stay stuck there.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Montana does have an open range law, meaning you are responsible to fence out anything you don't want trespassing. However, it does NOT apply to studs. You can call your local brand inspector for clarification. Owners are required to keep stallions contained in Montana.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Spastic. I admit I was wrong to take the other off I was just upset and thought she would have been home. I won't do it again of course, unless there is another issue with one of them being stuck or in danger. 

I did a good job of making myself look like I would though LOL. I am just really against leaving them on. But, I'm going to try to find an oppertunity to talk to her and see if we can come to some sort of comon ground. I don't like to be fighting with them, and this may be a good time to just address all of our issues. At least then we will both know where we stand with eachother.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Juniper said:


> Montana does have an open range law, meaning you are responsible to fence out anything you don't want trespassing. However, it does NOT apply to studs. You can call your local brand inspector for clarification. Owners are required to keep stallions contained in Montana.


 
Good to know Juniper. I will do that. Thank you. I'm not angry that they have a stud colt next to my place, I just dont have faith in their horsmanship abilities because they never have had any and they don't seem to care that their dog chases mine from time to time etc.... Like I said I need to find an oppertunity to talk with these folks so I can see what I need to do to keep my horse safe : )


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

You haven't seen any bring them hay? Please don't tell me you watch these people 24/7 and know every move made on the place.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

county said:


> You haven't seen any bring them hay? Please don't tell me you watch these people 24/7 and know every move made on the place.


Give me a break!!!! They live at the end of my road, only one way in and one way out past my house and I have been home for the last 3 days working. 

Didn't I just say that I'm really not one of "those' neighbors? You're just trying to make me out as a psycho Country and it is not appriciated. This whole thing was just a vent of my frustrations. I cannot feed or work my horses without seeing their whole place I am not sneeking around the back of my barn to check stuff out LOL. 

Are you my neighbor???


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to say, I would have taken the halter off too. That is NOT ok it being caught in the fence. I don't think I would have taken the halter off the other one but in that case maybe it was ok. I've looked after a herd of horses by my place for their owner for 6 years (all voluntarily) and occasionally the owner has left some halters on the ones that have been hard to catch. Never lead ropes of course though! One horse did get its head caught and I took it straight off and any horses the owner brings here I get the halters off immediately, and only use them when I'm right there. The owner doesn't even know half the time if I've taken them off or not, but its ok because I've gotten to know her real well and she lets me do whatever I feel is best for them in those kind of circumstances. Usually she doesn't have halters on them anyways - just on the ones that are harder to catch. 

But since your neighbor is obviously angry I would just talk to her and let her know you were very concerned about the horses and you could not just leave the one horse there in the wire. See if she wants you to maybe help getting them tamer so she can catch them without having a halter on all the time. The horses I work with are often a bit wild when they come but I train them for their owner and get them to be easily handled.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Make friends with Animal Control. Check your local laws for the keeping of Stallions, and if anything happens, threaten with legal action. Our idiot neighbor's stud broke through our fence and tried to get with a customer's mare and foal (mare would have killed him but that is besides the point), and after calling Animal Control and having him explain the threat of suing and other legal actions, she learned that point real quick. Didn't learn much else, but she learned that.

The next time you see the horse tangled in the fence, tied, hung from a tree, loose on the road or when the enevitable halter sores form, call Animal Control and let them deal with it. Cuss an official, how 'bout cha? Cussing a neighbor is one thing, but she won't be able to ignore a man who can cite you. Or call the owner and tell them if that horse damages YOUR fence, you have pictures(might want to take some pictures if you can) and they are going to have to pay for any damage that horse causes. 

Or if you HAVE to do something, say the horse has caught the halter on your fence again and you feel compelled to help, cut the dang halter and make it look like it broke. Or take it off and leave it where it was. If you feel the need to meddle and take the halters off the standing horses not tangled, take them off and drop them in the field. Make it look like the horse did it himself. I had to "help" one of our neighbor's horses who's blanket was all torn up, and pretty much tangled in his legs(a passerby stopped and asked me to go look, else I would not have). I took it off, and left it where it fell. And DON'T let them see you. 

I personally don't think you should care much for the neighbor's horses, unless it is your property that is being damaged(sounded like the fence could have been in peril), then let them make their own mistakes. You can't train these people, because they obviously don't want to be trained. And you have already made yourself out as the bad guy, so LET THEM FALL. I wouldn't care less if our neighbors came and shot all their horses where they stood, just so long as the noise didn't upset our mares. Their property, their horses, their business.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> I'm not the jerk here.......


I was not saying you are at all.  All I was trying to say is unfortunately with people like your neighbor (as it sounds) you need to do more then you can to keep them happy. I had similar experience and it was just not fun. Yes, I personally would be thankful if someone free my horse in such situation (although I don't keep halters on my horses either), but I'm not your neighbor either. 

Well, may be you can just help them to catch the horse and the conflict will be over. Moreover complaining to the local authorities may be the better way to go than just deal with it by yourself.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Equus, Lady and Kitten. Like I said I will find the next oppertunity to have a little chat with her and if she still feels like I'm the idiot, the next time anything happens I will just take it up with the authorities. I didn't mean for this post to get so heated LOL. Thank you all for letting me vent though : )


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

No i'm not your neighbor and have no idea why you would ask? You stated you haven't seen anyone bring them hay unless you watch them 24/7 how would you know?


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

county said:


> No i'm not your neighbor and have no idea why you would ask? You stated you haven't seen anyone bring them hay unless you watch them 24/7 how would you know?


 
I beleive I have already addressed that question. One road (my road litterally) one way in and out. I have been home and working from sun up to sundown I would notice a truck load of hay. I do not watch anyone 24/7.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok you shouldnt of taken the halter off, but i cant say that i wouldnt. He was setting himself up for serious injury - tied up in the fence or not. ESPECIALLY wit a lead attached. I would of taped a note to their door and would up hung the halter on the door nob. 

If i was the neighbor, id have every right to be ****ed, i mean if my neighbors touched anyone of my horses, or even my goats, i would ask for them not to. 

It seems that she would not listen to you, and thats just going to make your summer hell. BUT was he caught up in YOUR fence, or is it HER fence - if this is not HER fence that he was tied into i would think you have the right to get him off your property. 

Id aso put up electric wire fencing, a solar powered one only cost $60-$70 not including the wire. This would prevent against and conflicts/breedings/and insure that he stays away from your horses. 

I agree with Amelia (LadyDreamer) with her whole statement. If its a rope halter your out of luck unless it can come untied. Ir its a nylon, brandnew - your outa luck. BUT if its a nylon worn halter with a leather strap those break eaisly. Trust me.


Do they have a truck? If they do they could be transporting hay like that. We have a big ol' dodge ram something (lol) and we can carry giant bales of hay. and we just transport it that way. But - when theyre not home, i would look over into their feild to see if there is water and food availible if not i would call animal control.

And how many horses do they have? If they only have an acre or two, one horse is the maximum, correct? So you can bust them on that too. Just make sure they know that YOU didnt do it 

I wish you a lot of luck.

Anny


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So what was the reason for taking the halter off the other horse?


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Anny. I still do not feel that she has the right to be ****ed that I took the halter off the horse stuck in MY fence, but she is so end of story. I would not be ****ed at my neighbor in that particular situation but again I would not leave a horse with a halter on EVER.

Good ideas. I am not sure how many horses you can keep on an acre, but will try to find out.

I don't know if they have a truck or not, but I will do the same and check to make sure they have access to water and food. I can't stand when animals are neglected.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never left a horse with a halter on, non the less a lead rope. The only way id leave a horse with a halter on in a field is if he/she was being supervised.

No offense, but is your neighbor a big ol' *******?

Anny


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> MLS
> 
> If one of my animals needed help (like this one did) I would be thankful if they helped.
> 
> ...


 
Here ya go Country........2nd paragraph..


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

If they are breaking the lasw by all means report it other wise I really don't see where what they do is anyones business but their own.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I've never left a horse with a halter on, non the less a lead rope. The only way id leave a horse with a halter on in a field is if he/she was being supervised.
> 
> No offense, but is your neighbor a big ol' *******?
> 
> Anny


 
LOL no offense taken. You could say they are : )


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion, KT, it is definitely your fussiness to get a horse out of harms way when it is stuck in your fence. 

The halter is what he was stuck by. If I were the horses owner, even if I were upset about having to catch my horse, I think I would still be glad my horse was safe. 


I'm kind of crazy like that though.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

well there you have it. they are stubborn. and they think its none of your business (and really not trying to be rude, it is their horse) to be messing around with their "property". You care, and we all see that. Hell, id do the same thing (and i have with dogs before) just watch what you do and be careful caring and safe

Anny


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, i just spent the last like 10 minutes reading all the above conversation. KT i am 100% on your side about this. and the people who "would have been ****ed off if you did that to their horse" were NOT there! so they really shouldnt talk. And im sure MOST of the people understand what you meant when you stated that you havent seen any hay being delivered. That definitely does not mean that you are stalking your neighbors!!!!!!!



it bothers me how some people reacted to this.



what started out as a rant ended in chaos and maddness! haha


i really cant help but laugh. 


i dont blame you for doing what you did. i really hope everything works out well! and these neighbors of yours realise what they are getting into with having these horses.



Sorry this pretty much didnt help you out at all. but i just needed to put in my 2 cents.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

It also bothers me how some people reacted to this. Some have decided the people are red necks and stubborn. True or false is very meaningless and certainly not illegal either way. Someone didn't see any hay go there. So what? Maybe there already was some. Maybe some was brought in with the horses. Maybe she just plain didn't see it brought in unless you watch 24/7 its very possable anyone ever sleep? 

I agree the whole thing is funny though.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow Country.....that's all I have to say about you : )


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty much my thoughts about your from the OP.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Wow, i just spent the last like 10 minutes reading all the above conversation. KT i am 100% on your side about this. and the people who "would have been ****ed off if you did that to their horse" were NOT there! so they really shouldnt talk. And im sure MOST of the people understand what you meant when you stated that you havent seen any hay being delivered. That definitely does not mean that you are stalking your neighbors!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks : ) Thanks for hearing me...... Everyting I did and have said was in the best interest for the animal, not to be a psyco. 

I have left a message for this gal to give me a call. I only said on the message as follows:

Hey, its KT. I want to appologize for being out of line. I only took the halter and lead off of your colt for fear it would get hung up again and get hurt. Yes, it is a pet peeve of mine when horses are left unattended with halters and leadropes on and I took your other horses off out of sure frustration and fear that the same thing could happen when you are not around. If I can help in any way, please let me know. I was not meaning to be a B&T#$. I should not have taken the other horses halter off that was overboard.

We will see how that go's. I tried and I was honest. BTW halter and lead are back on tonight. I still think its lazy and acomplishes nothing. Hopefully he wont be to badly injured the next time.....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious... Are there any limits on number of acres to keep horses in your state? In MD you must have at least 3 acres to do that.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

county said:


> Pretty much my thoughts about your from the OP.


 
Well dont bother putting your 2 cents in next time I start a thread. Thanks : )


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry but thats how a private forum works not a public one.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Just curious... Are there any limits on number of acres to keep horses in your state? In MD you must have at least 3 acres to do that.


 
I have no idea. I cant find anything online either..


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

county said:


> Sorry but thats how a private forum works not a public one.


 
Oh....my bad. Guess I'm stuck with you : )


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

KT, call up your county clerk and ask them how many acres are needed to have horses. They will definitely know.

I personally don't blame you for taking the halter off the colt as it was hung up in the fence. You did the right thing there.
I most likely would have taken the halter off the other horse as a just in case. 
Hopefully your neighbor will do research and realize that you did save him/her from a vet bill and who knows what else.

Hopefully that'll be the one and only incident you have with your neighbor's horses.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Appylover. I don't want to get into a huge fight with them though. They have 3 over there now and they have enough room for them to move and be away from eachother. It's not like the horses are uncomfortable as long as they do have supplemental hay and feed becuase there is deffinatly not enough pasture to sustain them all. I do hope that they decide to put up some sort of shelter sometime. 

I don't want to be the nosey neighbor, I just cant stand to see animals being neglected even if it is becuase of sheer ignorrance.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I would have done the same thing, though I wouldn't have taken the halter off the other horse. But I understand that you did so out of frustration.

I think legally it depends on who paid for the fence the horse was hung up in. I'm assuming it's yours KT. In that case, you have every right to take him off your fence line.

Furthermore, if you had left him there, wouldn't the owners have been FURIOUS that you saw him caught and didn't do anything to help?

It's all a matter of reactive individuals. They will likely continue to be stubborn. Sometimes people are like that. Just know you saved a horse and be satisfied. :]


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Leah : ) I know I did the right thing and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Kt i would have taken the halter off if the horse was caught. So country if you saw a horse stuck in a fence dying you would just leave it there and go o well, not my horse too bad so sad???? that horse needed help and kt helped it, that was a nice thing to do and the neighbors are just dumb a$$es.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

First, I just want to say there are circumstances when leaving halters on is a necessary evil. My pony has his on 24/7, with a cotton noseflap. if it is taken off, his nose burns, cracks and bleeds. So yeah, i would me mad if someone took it off :]

BUT, I don't think it was the case here. Although I can understand leaving a halter on to assist with catching new horses, but NEVER a lead. 

That being said, you did the absolutely right thing by untangling that horse. It's a shame your neighbours can't see that.


----------



## sweetphoenix99 (May 4, 2009)

oh how anoying


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I would have done exactly the same thing KT


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree 110% KT, not only was her horse in danger but you also have to think of your own animals. What if the colt ripped your fence apart trying to get free? You would then have a potentially harmed horse and your horses could get caught in the wire, loose, or bread... 
But I guess us "********" just don't think right. I would certainly hope someone would untangle my horses if something were to happen.

Good luck with your friendly neighbors!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> I don't want to be the nosey neighbor, I just cant stand to see animals being neglected even if it is becuase of sheer ignorrance.


Please look at the subject line of the entire thread. I could BEAT my neighbor.

You set the tone - those of us who disagree with what you did are evil - fine. Again, you set the tone.

As stated, there are times a halter needs to be left on. There are big time breeding facilities that leave catch ropes on.

You have to admit that under the most controlled circumstances, things happen. All those of us who disagreed with you are asking is that you open your mind and realize one way is not always the only way. I'm sure you have changed your mind or how you handle circumstances from the initial way you were taught. Horse care evolves. We learn, we change.

For the record, I don't leave halters on. I have had disagreements with new boarders who insist I leave a halter on so they can catch their horse. Instead of declaring them ignorant, I help them.

My issue is how you handled the situation.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

MLS you have not read every post in the thread that I have then... I was venting and the title was the result of that. I appologized to her for taking the halter off of the other horse I realize that I was wrong in doing that but was not wrong for taking the one off of the colt caught all up in my fence.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

If I'm reading your first post correctly he was hung up due to the lead rope, correct? Or was the halter hung up on the fence as well? The way you posted it sounded like you got the lead rope untangled and THEN removed his halter.

If that's the case you were out of line. Untangling him from the fence and removing the lead rope is one thing, you had no right to remove his halter as well.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think we established that....=/


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

G and K's Mom said:


> If I'm reading your first post correctly he was hung up due to the lead rope, correct? Or was the halter hung up on the fence as well? The way you posted it sounded like you got the lead rope untangled and THEN removed his halter.
> 
> If that's the case you were out of line. Untangling him from the fence and removing the lead rope is one thing, you had no right to remove his halter as well.


 
Well Mom...the lead was attached to the halter so everything came off together. There was no snap latch on the rope it was a part of the rope halter to say. Maybe you haven't seen one before. 

What I did was help the horse. I also tried to contact the owners right away but they were not home. I did not go after them yelling about my beleifs or anything of the sort and just wanted to offer my help. I also appologized for taking the halter off of the other horse becuase that was not necessary but at the time after freeing the young horse I did not want anything else to happen.

Some people are more concerned about someomeone messing with their horses than about the situation at hand. I do not make it a practice to travel all over Montana taking halters off of other peoples horses just because I beleive it is a lazy, unnecessary tool to leave on in order to catch the horse. 

THIS HORSE WAS STUCK ON MY FENCE AND HAD BEEN FOR AWHILE. HE WAS EXHAUSTED AND IT TOOK ME AWHILE TO GET HIM LOOSE. FINALLY I HAD TO PULL THE ENTIRE HALTER OVER HIS EARS BECASUE THE KNOT UNDER THE HALTER ATTACHED TO THE LEAD WAS STUCK SO BAD ON MY METAL POST WHILE THE LEAD WAS OVER THE OTHER SIDE OF 2 WIRES AND BACK AROUND HIS FRONT LEG.

I have admitted several times that I was outta line by taking the other horses halter off but it is what it is. And if it was your horse Mom, I would have done the same before your horse broke my fence or hurt himself.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My friend called me to ask about a similar situation. Her neighbors left the halter on because they could not catch their horse. Funny thing is the neighbor could catch him anytime, easily. They also left the shoes on from fall and they gradually came off over the winter, (in the field with the nails of course). Never had him trimmed all winter either. There was not anything we could really do about the situation because it is not illegal to not pull the shoes etc. So we just put the halter to the loosest fitting in hopes it would come off if he got caught up on it. He was not under fed enough to be cited but would shiver in bad weather and we would give him some hay whenever they were not around and we were. Recently they took the horse somewhere else for whatever they do with the poor thing in the summer. I just say to myself at least he has a better life than some of the tortured Tennessee Walker show horses. Giving them advice would have been useless you could tell and getting in a fight would probably have been counter productive as well. It is so hard to see horses undercared for. My daughter was so angry about the situation, when she was with me one time we went over to my friend's house, and I really had no words of wisdom for her. Sure wish I did.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats so sad : ( It should be illegal for certain people to own animals though : )


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> Thats so sad : ( It should be illegal for certain people to own animals though : )


 Being as that is the last statement and I have to say. The only way I feel a person should be denied rights to own an animal is if they have a history of animal abuse/neglect.

I know what kind of halter you're talking about. When I got my first horse I accidentally bought one looking for a different kind of halter. I never used that piece of junk either.(what can I say about ebay LOL) They are a halter/lead combo and are pretty much useless IMO.

Honestly I wouldn't pay too much heed to County's posts, just ignore them. Everyone has an opinion...


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

The rope halter we are talking about manhirwan is used as a training halter. These should not be used while trailering or left on unattended. When the horses pull on it they tend to get tighter and are almost impossible to break. They do serve a purpose, but not needed by every horse for sure : )

Country dosn't bother me. He/she seems to like to start fights and I have read many of his posts. Verry self-richous : )


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know about him being self-righteous so much. What I do know is that he's a FIRM believer in human rights (he'll correct me if I'm wrong, lol). He might be abrasive but his views are another side of the spectrum and at times he makes good points.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll take your word for it : ) Everyone has an opinion and I for one have my own and not everyone is expected to follow my lead LOL. I need to learn to watch my mouth or I mean fingers sometimes...


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

no biggie to me. Some people are just TRYING to offend or take offense whenever possible.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

True some are.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

wow this is getting a bit off topic.

You leaglally had no right to take the halter off the horse, but it was moraley correct. LEGALLY if the horse was cought up in the fence YOU paid for, to prevent from any/further damage(s) you were obligated to removed the halter, even if its a pain in the a to catch him. You actually had the right to save the fence rather than the horse. If they decided to sue you can use this to win you case lol. 

Now, if you saw him in the pasture grazing with the halter on, and you jumped the fence to take it off of him, this would be different.

Im on your side and would agree that you did the right thing. But if it was my horse and i didnt know the circumstances i would have gotten upset. 

Country, i am not implying all red necks are stubbon, im both 

Anny


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not worried about legalities here anyway. I did what I had to do, minus the halter on the horse that was not caught up. That I did out of prevention and frustration. 

I don't disagree with you about if a horse was jsut grazing and I went out and took the halter off that would be wrong. In this case I did what I knew needed to be done at the time.

Thanks : )

P.S.
******* is what you make of it LOL.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

You did the right thing by freeing that poor horse. I did want to add though that when I first got Major I had to leave a halter on to catch him (although it didn't have a lead rope attached). He was VERY difficult to catch if you approached him with a lead rope and halter. I would have to leave the lead rope on the ground, walk up to him and catch his halter and then lead him over to the lead rope by the halter. I know everybody thinks its wrong to leave a halter on, but I felt I didn't have a choice. Of course, now I don't have that problem because I spent the time working with him to fix it. Maybe your neighbors will do the same.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> You did the right thing by freeing that poor horse. I did want to add though that when I first got Major I had to leave a halter on to catch him (although it didn't have a lead rope attached). He was VERY difficult to catch if you approached him with a lead rope and halter. I would have to leave the lead rope on the ground, walk up to him and catch his halter and then lead him over to the lead rope by the halter. I know everybody thinks its wrong to leave a halter on, but I felt I didn't have a choice. Of course, now I don't have that problem because I spent the time working with him to fix it. Maybe your neighbors will do the same.


 
I'm glad you took the time to fix the problem rather than just taking the easy way out. I can only hope that these folks do the same. Cudous to you : )


----------



## woodey2508 (May 6, 2009)

Aww, well i hope that little buddies gonna be ok, good luck xxx


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> *Well Mom...the lead was attached to the halter so everything came off together. There was no snap latch on the rope it was a part of the rope halter to say. Maybe you haven't seen one before.*
> 
> Your right, I was thinking a regular halter with a lead rope attached with a snap.
> 
> ...


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for yelling : ) Sorry for sounding like a jerk and you're right I was not as detailed before. Have a great day : )


----------



## lonestarlady (May 6, 2009)

*I too want to Beat my Neighbor.....*

This morning was the third time in 2 months that my neighbors horse got loose.
He is a $50. piece of crap Saturday Sale Barn horse. I am not being deragatory, those are the facts about this horse. 
He is a 3 y.o. Stud with no manners or respect.They can not keep him in his fenced in area. The Adults are afraid of him & they send the teenager (who is also scared of him) to deal with this horses misadventures.

At first he would just jump his fence to get at their mares & fillys. Which has produced a batch of unwanted foals. This spring he has decided that all the mares on this street are his to try to visit. We live on a dead end country road. I have a Foundation Quarter Horse Stud, I use for my mares. My other neighbor has a stud also. We worked together to make sure our studs were on the far sides of our properties from each other to make sure there were No Stud problems. Then these folks moved in, and bought sale barn horses & have no idea how to work with horses. All their horses have them imtimidated and are very ill mannered & dangerous (imo). They have asked for advice, because they see how well behaved my horses are, BUT do not put the information into practice. Even the yearlings can not be handled!

This morning he got into one of my pastures that had my mares & babies in it. 
The geldings were also out there. My horses were all circled up & defending against him. Finally they chased him away & he ran into a paddock which I promptly locked him into. I called the owners and after 45 minutes called them again. They finally sent the teenager. This Stud was very unhappy to be locked up! I refused to let the kid go into him & called the parents & insisted that THEY come deal with this horse!
30 minutes later they showed up & wanted me to go get a rope on him & walk him back to their place! :shock:

To shorten this long story...I wound up giving this horse a shot to calm him after we pushed him into a stall and restrained his head. Finally this piece of crud was leaving my property. My other neighbor called me & told me that apparently this stud had visited his place before he came here. His stud had a damaged gate & obvious horse fight tracks by the gate that were not there earlier this am. 

I guess talking to these owners is doing us no good. They dont want to geld him and I do not understand this at all. He is unregisted, unruly, unrideable & unhandable!
Both myself & my neighbor have offered FREE Stud to them if they geld him & the man doesnt want to do this! 

I am now looking into my right to defend my property with deadly force, if necessary. 
I know I have the right to shoot dogs or coyotes, etc. that are after my livestock.
I am not foolish enough to try to get near this lunatic stud if it is fighting or injuring one of my horses. So what other recourse would a person have in this situation but to shoot the attacker? My horses are my business so I look at this as if my store is being robbed or vandalized or one of my workers are being assaulted.

I love horses. I have both registed & unregisted. I have ones I have bred & raised & rescue horses. But I can NOT Tolerate this dangerous stud any longer. 

The local animal control out here in the county is useless. They actually said, "he isnt on your property now so there is nothing we can do." They wont even say anything to the owners and told me it is a "civil matter". I think they are being lazy! 
If anyone can help with Texas Laws on the legal containment of Stud Horses, I would greatly appreciate it. (Mine & the other neighbors stud are in 5 1/2 ' Steel Fenced areas).

I too would of taken the halter off the colt in the fence. The other horse was pushing it. It is your choice for no halter, they are entitled to different ideas. Often New horses must have halters till you get them settled. I have a 10 y.o. mare that is completely disobedient when she has no halter. Put one on her & she is a lamb.
And yes it is possible to notice no hay being brought in without watching 24/7.
I too live on a country road and you cant help but see what drives by. And if these horses are being kept right on her fence I guess it would be real easy to see no hay.


Lonestar Lady 

PS: I am a Proud ******* Gal


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh Lonstar........what a mess. Well document everyting that happens. I hope that your neighbor calls the sheriff at least if the stud damaged property before traveling to your place. That will help your case. I live in Montana and we have open range which means with a stud the owners are responsible for containing them on their property unlike other animals which it is your responsibility to fence them out. Maybe it is the same in TX and if the Animal Control wont do anything call the sheriff. That has worked better for me with dog issues. 

I wish you the best and hope that these folks come to the understanding that they shouldn't have this stud. I mean if they are all scared of him someone is going to get hurt or killed. This is so agrivating I know!


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

KTSpeedhorse, 
I noticed you had mentioned that your neighbor only had about an acre of land. Is that all that they have for their horses? The county I live in in Delaware requires you have atleast 2 acres in order to keep a horse on your property. Good luck!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I would say less than an acre becuase they have a house driveway and shop. I think they only have an acre all together. But we have no laws regarding how many acres are required to own a horse or have one on your property here in Montana that I know of anyway.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I really have to disagree with everyone that says..."Leaving halters and lead ropes on horses should be illegal"... I would not leave a halter and lead rope on a horse or calf that is broke to lead while on pasture. However, there are points where someone is trying to halter break, treat a sick animal, or has to deal with an animal that need to be caugtht quickly. With a little knowledge and a watchful eye, having a halter and lead on a horse that is not the easiest to catch could end up being very helpful. We all leave our homes to run up to the store or even go for a visit, but don't criticize us for trying. 

Like I said, I would like leave a halter and lead on a horse 24/7 unless there was an emergency, need, or medical attention to be given to an unruly horse or even calf.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok. Noted.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Im not saying it should be illegal im saying its immorale leaving both halter AND lead, but i have no problem with someone leaving a halter on the horse... its your choice, im not here to tell you what to do, nor should anybody else.

KT, all in all you did the right thing. No argument i would do the same thing. Ive decided she was actually wrong to yell at you for the whole thing, i would of hugged you if you saved my horse. I would really try to be her friend so you can help her and her stud, and convince her to castrate.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> First, I just want to say there are circumstances when leaving halters on is a necessary evil. My pony has his on 24/7, with a cotton noseflap. if it is taken off, his nose burns, cracks and bleeds. So yeah, i would me mad if someone took it off :]
> 
> BUT, I don't think it was the case here. Although I can understand leaving a halter on to assist with catching new horses, but NEVER a lead.
> 
> That being said, you did the absolutely right thing by untangling that horse. It's a shame your neighbours can't see that.



I agree. 
I leave a rope halter on my three year old 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. Why? Because it is absolutely impossible to halter him. He's still going through ground training and isn't used to having something like a halter behind or around his eyes. It freaks him out. 
If someone took off his halter I would go absolutely lunatic. :-|

Obviously your neighbors need to learn how to care for horses. Next time the colt is caught up, don't do anything, call Animal Control and tell them that there is a 'equine in SERIOUS, LIFE THREATENING DANGER AND WE NEED AN OFFICIAL OUT HERE NOW!'.
I would have also re-haltered the colt after untangling. If a horse has a halter on, leave it on. Then, no problems. I do agree that it is utterly stupid to leave a lead rope on. I wasn't able to catch my three year old when I got him, so I trained him, now I can. Not that hard O-o'

lonestarlady; I would tell the people with the Sale Barn stud that they have three options:
Sell it.
Geld it.
Or keep it locked up properly.

Otherwise, I'd shoot it. Tell the man this clearly. 'If that stud gets on my property again, I will shoot him without hesitation. He is a threat to my livestock.'
I have no tolerance when it comes to possible harm to my livestock. The poor horses life is already ruined. It was the moment someone decided to keep him as a stud. 
It went like "Oh! We should keep him as a stallion!"
Horses life: -poof-

I doubt that even as a gelding he would be any better. The only thing he's good for now is meat or to be let loose onto a wild horse reserve. It's sad but it's true.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> It went like "Oh! We should keep him as a stallion!"
> Horses life: -poof-


Lol! This made me laugh so much! I pictured the little cartoon cloud going *poof*. lol.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

And the saga continues................ugh!! Still have the stud horse sharing the fence line and the neighbors promised they would keep him down below but dont have fence yet, so I have been keeping Millie in the corrall and putting her up in my upper pasture everyday. Well.....my loving husband left a gate open this am when I put her up and she got out. Of course she ran strait down to the stud and all hell broke loose. She must be in heat now, cuz she had her butt right in his face, he was biteing and stricking. I was so scared to get in the middle so I just started yelling and throwing small rocks at the stud. Both pinned their ears at me like they wanted to get me now cuz I was ruining their romantic moment but I managed to halter Millie and take her back up to my field. Now she is ****ed and running around like a mad woman. Glad I was home today or we may have had a bigger problem. 

No more trying to be nice to the neighbors......I called the Livestock office and was told that they have broken several laws and the inspector is coming out today. I guess here in MT it is not my responsibility to fence out the stud. The owners or Barn owners need to make sure that the studs are confined and do not share a fenceline with any other horses. Yippee!!! So.....I bet that Becky (the neighbor) will be over bitching at me tonight. I'm just not going to talk to her anymore. 

OH I am Mad !!!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd electrify my fence, plant a nice row of fast-growing, horse safe, trees to block my view and get on with life.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea thought about that. We will see what happens later today when the authorities come out. I dont have enough water to the lower part where the fence is for trees. I would love that though. I am not going to spend more money that I need to. They need to get this thing under control.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I am just going to wait for the Livestock officer has to say. I don't feel that I should put extra finances for their stud that is causing the problem.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay...where I live on the high line IS open range land...where you live is closed range. Open range land is defined by Montana law as "

"...those areas of the state where livestock raised and maintained in sufficient number as to constitute a significant part of the local or county economy and where such animals grace, move about generally unrestrained by fences." 

If your neighbor is that close, then you are not on open range land. Cattle and livestock here outnumber people by more than 100 to 1! 

I don't agree with what you did by taking the halters off. If it had been me, I would have cut the lead and left it in the fence showing the owner. You said she just got these horses and he probably had it on when she bought him. I don't think she's had time to work with these horses and he is probably unhandled. Technically, he isn't a "stud" - he's a stallion under the age of 2 - he has not been used for breeding.

Good luck with livestock officer...


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope this is a 6 year old stud. Sorry I didn't clarify. We also have open range in L&C county. I have talked to the livestock office and they are not in compliance.

I thought the stud was younger because he is pretty small. Anyway, the halter part is a moot point. I do realize I went too far, but if you read all my threads in this post I have explained what happened. I had to take it off. I did not have to take off the other horses though. I was wrong.


----------



## lonestarlady (May 6, 2009)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that I am just going to wait for the Livestock officer has to say. I don't feel that I should put extra finances for their stud that is causing the problem.


Wow, Sorry to hear you are still having to deal with this!
My neighbors have found a new home for their stud. But it took a few weeks to find one. I stayed here at home _on guard_ till he was gone. 
They were not the least bit concerned about him getting out AGAIN....and was perturbed that I wore a side arm till he was gone. TOUGH ..My Property, My Right !

They went on a vacation for 4 days & left him in the area he kept escaping from! We had to move Mothers Day Celebrations & a few other events to my home beacuse I just didnt dare leave! They didnt move him to the barn/paddock till he was gone. My horses are used to being free to roam 24/7 & did not like being locked up at night (so I could sleep).

While my pasture fence was sufficient to keep nice horses in , I am now putting a 5 1/2 ' Fence along my _whole_ property front. The sides are very secure already between my neighbors stud fence on one side & my stud fence on the other. My place is 1/4 Circle shaped (6 acres) so I have alot of front fence to put in ! 

GOOD LUCK -
Lone Star Lady


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm glad they got him out of there Lonestar : ) Now I will just wait and see....


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh wow! I just read the entire thread.

I'm glad you called the authorities. I hope they do something. The least they could do is put up hot wire to keep the horse from damaging your fence. 

Personally, if a nieghbors dogs chased my animals, it would be shot. No second chance.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

No go. the **** stud has to get her bred through the fence or ruin my property. WTF???


----------



## lonestarlady (May 6, 2009)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> No go. the **** stud has to get her bred through the fence or ruin my property. WTF???


WTF?? 
Those are the options you were given before they will do anything about him? :shock: He has to bred _your mare_ through _your fence_ while she is on _your property? :shock: Or he has to actually trespass onto your property & ruin something? It doesnt matter they are being reckless with a dangerous animal?_

I bet your mad enough to spit fire. I would warn them you will do nothing to keep him away from your mare, 
*That is their responsibility*! 
And when he crosses the line, they will have to come retrieve a dead horse & pay for the damages!
:idea:I would go out & fire a few rounds into your ground every evening just to remind them you are waiting & watching.:wink: 

_BTW_, I am getting $$ out my neighbors, who had the stud crash my fence. It isn't much (because I am redoing the whole thing)
but it is something.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow that is ridiculous, kinda like the wonderful law if someone trespasses onto your property and tries to pet your horse and gets kicked you are responsible for the doctor bills or can be sued! I had a woman try to stick her arm in my car to pet my dogs, if she got bit it would be my fault! I am pretty sure things are *** backwards, people can't be held responsible for their own actions anymore!
Good luck on this!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

So the livestock inspector said until the damage is done there is no recourse ?!! How infuriating. Gotta love the government. And if you get a pregnant mare then what? Did they give you any options for that scenario? The neighbors will give you money for all her health care and the lifetime care of the foal. Ya right!


----------



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry hun, but I think you may have overreacted. Many people leave halters on their horses indefinitely and many more leave a halter on for a week or 2 when they first come home. In fact, all BLM mustangs have a halter and lead on them when they are loaded onto trailers by government officials, and you really can't find a wilder horse. If the halters are close fitting and the horse is barefoot the risk of injury is actually pretty low. Having a rope drag is much more risky and can really freak out a horse when they step on it, you would probably get a better response from them if you only make a point about the dragging rope - especially since the horses were unsupervised and one horse got tangled.

Calling the authorities on neighbors ALWAYS backfires ... especially about animals. People are crazy when it comes to animals. Besides, if the animals are fed and watered and have adequate shelter there isn't much you can do except file a complaint. At which point they will roll their eyes, and show the inspector that the animals are "well" cared for and become angry at whoever they think turned them in. This is true even when animals are STARVING to death - many owners refuse to believe that their animals are receiving inadequate care. But people DO listen to people they care about and respect. The best way to help in a low grade neglect type case such as this, is to offer polite and sincere sounding advice to them. You might be surprised at how readily they take it especially since they are new to horse ownership.

Anyway sorry this was so long, but my advice is to make peace. Invite them to a barbecue or something and when they drive you crazy - find somewhere to vent. Then if you do see the need to call the authorities, you can look shocked and appalled when they vent about it to you  

Also - I wouldn't worry about the mare unless she is in heat and if the colt hasn't been bred before he probably won't try too hard to reach her - of course it also depends on the colt. And maybe the crazy kids with their motor bikes aren't such a curse - I bet your mare is completely bomb proof now.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I talked to the husband tonight and he moved the stud to his other neighbors pasture for now. He says he will be gone soon.....we will se............for now its good and I am going to invest in some hot wire this next paycheck. Just not an expense I expected is all. WTF elst can I do???


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Katie, we can only go along in life taking actions that we feel are honest, right and with good intentions. This world will always be full of people who will disagree with another's choices. That what makes it interesting.
Think about that row of trees. An initial expense may be a long-term investment in you and your families happiness in sharing the countryside space with your neighbors.
By the way, at this stage of the game....I would not recommend offering the use of your round pen or arena to calm things down. That type of generosity should be limited to "friends" only.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

just saw this thread, been going on a long time. First I agree sometimes halters must be left on but they should be break away halters, if a rope is left on I think it should just be a short rope, enough to catch but not a full lead. 

As for taking off the other halter the OP has repeatedly admitted that was wrong, but at the same time what if she left it on and a few hours later that horse was caught up and panicky?? I probably would have left it on but its a "moot" point for sure. 

as has been suggested planting trees and a hotwire and hopefully turn your back on this ..... offering to make peace is a good thing but it may not work so protecting yourself is necessary at this point.

good luck!


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I just bought my first horse last fall. I bordered my mare for the first 6 months and the first thing I learned was to never keep a halter on a horse unless it’s a break away. I wouldn’t have known that on my own. I hope you and your neighbor are able to work things out and get along because she is going to need a lot of advice if she is a first time horse owner. I know I couldn’t have succeeded with out the help of all the great people I met at the barn. If you don’t know what you are doing owning horses can be frustrating, scary and dangerous!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> Hey Katie, we can only go along in life taking actions that we feel are honest, right and with good intentions. This world will always be full of people who will disagree with another's choices. That what makes it interesting.
> Think about that row of trees. An initial expense may be a long-term investment in you and your families happiness in sharing the countryside space with your neighbors.
> By the way, at this stage of the game....I would not recommend offering the use of your round pen or arena to calm things down. That type of generosi.ty should be limited to "friends" only.


My thoughts exactly. Thanks


----------



## mystikal222 (May 26, 2009)

I agree,taking the halter off then was the right thing to do-what if the horse had hung itself?Who could get over the guilt of that?But maybe you should try writting her a letter to avoid a confrontation.Explain that you really care about the horses and that you would love to help out.Tell her you would appreciate it if she looked out for your horses as well.Just be as friendly and "helpful" as possible and maybe she will take the opportunity to patch thinngs up...


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow thats insane, what a ditz!!! my neighbour bought a stud colt and they knew nothing about horses and they didnt even have him fenced in! they just let him loose and i had a mare at my place! ( we only lived a mile apart) it made me so mad. than they moved away and sold their horse. thank god! i would give them a piece of your mind, but in a kindly manner, not like a jerk haha  good luck if u do that


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

We have two horses at the barn where you have to leave the halters on or you'll never catch them- it's just how they are. Sometimes it's a necessity. I drive a lot for work and all around I see a lot of horses out and about with their halters on.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Katie, please don't "give them a piece of your mind" or "offer to help them out". Just go about your own wonderful life. It happened. It will blow over. Don't be overly interested in these folks but simply be kind, courteous and respectful as a good neighbor. Most importantly.......enjoy your horses!


----------



## mystikal222 (May 26, 2009)

Maybe you could even suggest some good "quick release halters" that would be less dangerous...


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm done bitching lol. The stud has been moved : )


----------

